# Giro Code / Gauge show sizing



## wandrain (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone know how the Giro shoes compare to Sidis on the sizing front?

I have a pair of Sidi Dominator 5s in a 45.5 and the length fit is great. They are a little narrow and I have a problem with the right one. I am thinking about getting a pair of the Giro shoes and I was wondering if anyone had any experience with the sizing. Wondering if a 45.5 in the Giro would work. I tried on some Spec BG Pros and came up a 45w.


----------



## miles e (Jan 16, 2004)

Were you able to find any info? I'm in the exact same boat, and might try a 45 based on Competitive Cyclist's size chart.
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/product-apparel/2011-giro-code-shoes-8426.3051.0.html


----------



## wandrain (Dec 8, 2010)

I ended up getting a 45.5. They were the correct fit.

It was a pity the shoe is very poorly made. After 3 commutes and racing them at Massanutten Hoo Ha, most of the front tread was worn down and the nose was badly worn away. They looked worse than my 3 year old Sidis. I took them back to REI and got my money back.

I ended up getting a pair of Specialized Expert. Raced them at Stoopid 50 and they still look great.


----------

